# Change Canon EOS 700D sound to manual



## samsam123

Recently I got a Canon EOS 700D and also a Rode VideoMic go, and the microphone creates a hissing sound when I record with it, I've been looking around and people say that to eliminate the noise you need to go to the sound recording option and change it to manual, but the 700D at the sound recording option only got "On" and "Off" to select, is there any way to change the sound option to manual on the 700D? If there isn't, is there any other way to reduce the hissing sound on the 700D?


----------



## zombiesniper

Page 198 of the manual.


----------



## samsam123

zombiesniper said:


> Page 198 of the manual.
> 
> View attachment 132819



That's the problem, where it says "auto" or "manual" on other cameras on mine says "on" and "off" there aren't other options where to choose from, I don't know if I'm looking at the wrong place but so far I can't find any option that does what I want on my camera.


----------



## zombiesniper

I don't have our T5I with me right now as Jr has it.
I'll keep looking to see if I can find a tutorial.


----------



## samsam123

zombiesniper said:


> I don't have our T5I with me right now as Jr has it.
> I'll keep looking to see if I can find a tutorial.



Thank you, here are the images of what appears on my camera screen for the sound recording options.


----------



## zombiesniper

This is the same basic menu function as the T5I/700d and as close as I can find for a tutorial.


----------



## zombiesniper

Interesting.
Give me a second to search this.


----------



## zombiesniper

What mode is the dial on e.g.. AV, TV, M, A?


----------



## zombiesniper

This should solve your problem.


----------



## samsam123

zombiesniper said:


> This should solve your problem.
> 
> View attachment 132823



It works now, thank you very much, I put it on P and the option is now displayed, just one last question, where should I place the Rec level? I've got many suggestions but I don't know which one might be the best to just record a person talking indoors (I got the videomic go so there aren't any options in the microphone that I can change)


----------



## zombiesniper

I would test myself where to set the record level.

Find a quiet room place the camera and mic at the expected record distance and record a short pre scripted set of lines at each record level. Then in post you can see which one worked best ei. best sound with minimal hiss or background noise.


----------



## samsam123

zombiesniper said:


> I would test myself where to set the record level.
> 
> Find a quiet room place the camera and mic at the expected record distance and record a short pre scripted set of lines at each record level. Then in post you can see which one worked best ei. best sound with minimal hiss or background noise.



Thank you very much! It all works perfect now


----------



## zombiesniper

Glad I could help.


----------

